# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  حذف اطلاعات یک فیلد

## ali682344

با سلام خدمت همه سروران

دوستان بنده یک سایت وردپرس دارم در جدول wp_options آن یک فیلد که option_id آن 56429 است و option_name آن برابر است با _transient_dev_6_page 
حال با استفاده از دستورات php که در وردپرس است می خوام یک کرون جاب درست کنم که هر دقیقه یکبار option_value اون رو خالی کنه 

نمیدونم باید اینجا می نوشتم یا قسمت php
به هر حال ممنون میشم کمک کنید
سپاسگزارم

----------


## ali_sed

> با سلام خدمت همه سروران
> 
> دوستان بنده یک سایت وردپرس دارم در جدول wp_options آن یک فیلد که option_id آن 56429 است و option_name آن برابر است با _transient_dev_6_page 
> حال با استفاده از دستورات php که در وردپرس است می خوام یک کرون جاب درست کنم که هر دقیقه یکبار option_value اون رو خالی کنه 
> 
> نمیدونم باید اینجا می نوشتم یا قسمت php
> به هر حال ممنون میشم کمک کنید
> سپاسگزارم


سلام

سوالتان را باید در قسمت PHP یا وردپرس بپرسید.
اما پاسخ سوال شما:
یک فایل ایجاد کنید (update_t_option.php) و کدهای زیر را در داخل آن قرار دهید ترجیحا فایل خارج از پوشه پابلیک سایت باشد. جهت اطمینان با اولین شرط بررسی می کنیم که کدهای ما تنها از روی سرور قابل اجرا باشند. بعد فایل کانفیگ وردپرس را فراخوانی کنید ممکن است نیاز باشد مسیر آن را اصلاح کنید.

<?php
if($_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']!='127.0.0.1'){
	die('Access restricted!');
}

//---------------------- Prepare ------------------
require_once 'wp-config.php';

if(update_option( '_transient_dev_6_page', '' )){
	echo 'done';
}else{
	echo 'The option does not exist!';
}


حال با استفاده از پنل مدیریت هاست خود یک کرون جاب ایجاد کنید که هر یک دقیقه این فایل را اجرا کند:


*/1	*	*	*	*	/usr/local/bin/php -q /home/username/update_t_option.php

----------

